# Amateur chef need help



## Alaa Al-Sabbagh (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello Chefs 
Im an amateur chef and I am passionate about cooking 
So i want you to give me the names of some cooking books that teach cooking techniques not recipes 
Thank you


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Essentials of Cooking, James Peterson
New Complete Techniques, Jacques Pepin
On Food and Cooking, Harold Mcgee


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

... but especially the Pépin. 

And this shouldn't be a thread in the pro forum, moderators!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I moved this over to the Cookbook reviews. Alaa, if you do a search of these forums you will find a bunch of other threads on this same topic. I suggest you also look for those as there may be some great information in those that people forget to mention here.


----------



## Alaa Al-Sabbagh (Aug 24, 2018)

phatch said:


> Essentials of Cooking, James Peterson
> New Complete Techniques, Jacques Pepin
> On Food and Cooking, Harold Mcgee





phatch said:


> Essentials of Cooking, James Peterson
> New Complete Techniques, Jacques Pepin
> On Food and Cooking, Harold Mcgee


Thank you very much 
I will order jacques pepin's book


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I recommend that you also watch episodes of "Fast Food My Way" on KQED, also Amazon Prime and YouTube. The book explains very well, but to see Pépin doing things and teaching is an instant, on-demand masterclass.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------

